# Listen to Gounod's TRIBUT DE ZAMORA



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

https://www.francemusique.fr/emissi...nche-a-l-opera-du-dimanche-17-juin-2018-62471


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

CD will be out next month.

Here's the cover:









And highlights:


----------

